# Eng. =>Cat: a.k.a.



## papillon

Hello,
I would like to know if there is a Catalan equivalent to the abbreviation a.k.a. - _also known as, _used to introduce somone´s nickname.
Theodore Kaczinski, a.k.a. _Unibomber, _was cought thanks in part to his...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I don't think so. As far as I remember, we also say "també conegut amb el sobrenom de" / "també conegut com". See what the other _forers_ have to say.


----------



## crisi

I would also suggest "renom".


----------



## ernest_

Hi mate,
If it is people that you are talking about, you can use "àlies". Fir example: _Theodore Kaczynski, àlies Unabomber_.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ernest is totally right: I had forgotten all about it!


----------



## ernest_

Thanks, hen


----------



## Arrius

I have only ever seen a. k. a. used with film titles. as even the English titles often vary in the U.K. and America, but the English language won't keep still for a minute and you may well be right to use the abbreviation in this way. I would personally use _alias_ or _also known as_ (in full) for people.


----------



## papillon

Thanks everybody for your help.
*Arrius*- yes, this may be  a very recent thing, but I've definitely seen it used for people. Additionally, while looking things up on Google, I've discovered the American Killfish Association. 

My original translation was indeed _també conegut com_, but now I can use _àlies.
Thanks again!
_


----------



## missfleurette

I'd use "àlies" as somebody said before!


----------



## Tige

The nicknames you have in small villages (nicknames belonging to the whole family) are called "malnom". It would be "apodo" in Spanish.


----------



## merquiades

Hi. For me A.K.A. is a slang term in USA with a negative meaning in the sense of your unibomber example. Literally someone like a criminal makes up name so he can't be caught. Alias would also be better in more formal English. Maybe a similar slang term in catalan exists? Tige's malnom perhaps, or something like the Castilian "notorio,de mala fama"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I believe that "àlies" is the perfect translation in this case, since it also carries a negative meaning in Catalan. "Malnom" is a very beautiful word, in the sense that its usage takes you back to the times when tradition was king; however, in standard Catalan, I would not say that Unabomber és el malnom de T.K.

Thank you, Tige, however, for bringing up this word .


----------



## papillon

merquiades said:


> Hi. For me A.K.A. is a slang term in USA with a negative meaning in the sense of your unibomber example.



Well, it doesn't have to be negative, it can be used in a humorous manner, as was my intention in this case. A coworker is due to present his thesis work. As has been the tradition here en _la Universitat_, an announcement is posted poking fun of the candidate. Since he bears an uncanny resemblance to a certain Hollywood character, I want to say something like 
A. P.-C., a.k.a (*àlies*). El Terminador.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Another way of saying it could be "altrament conegut com". Still, I'd go for the "àlies". See what the others have to say 

Have a good day, Papillon!


----------

